# WSP Witches Brew and Strawberries and Champagne



## melstan775 (Feb 16, 2013)

You know I didn't realize we had a fragerence review. I've seen reviews, but an actual board for it. Duh.  I have two, so here they are. 

I ordered 2 oz each from Wholesale Supplies Plus of the following fragrances: 

Strawberries & Champagne. This is a dupe of the Victoria's Secret fragerence. It is very close, but since this is one of my personal fragerence that I have worn for years I can tell you it's not exact. The VS is sharper and "bubblier," with more depth of both strawberry and champagne.  The WSP one is sweeter and faded a little faster. It was weak and perfumy when you smelled the soap bar. However, this might be because I only used 1 oz for 2 lbs soap. However, when I washed with the bar, it smelled yummy and makes my bathroom smell yummy and I wanted to eat the soap because it was a small red heart that looked like a jelly candy.  The final fragerence was lightweight, could definitely have used more. I feel this fragerence would be better served with added strawberry or champagne fragerence to flesh it out and give it depth and staying power, but would be good on it's own for a body spray or perfume roll. 

Witches Brew - I love love love love this one. You can smell the bottle a mile away, and it has so many depths and aromas and it's got staying power. I put some on cotton balls around my house the other day and I can still smell it. It has a cedar and patchouli base with cinnamon. The cinnamon is really more like a cider spice then just cinnamon, so it must have some clove in there too. It's got a small % of vanilla which really helped to bind all the scents together. It's driving me insane, seriously, this one is a huge keeper. As it fades the cinnamon is more apparent, and in my bathroom drawer it smells like a perfume a friend of the family who passed away last year wore. I think it was White Shoulders but I can't be sure. It's just earthy and soft as it fades. Love it.


----------



## Paintguru (Feb 16, 2013)

The Witches Brew sounds very interesting  Have you soaped with it yet, or just used it as a general purpose FO?


----------



## paillo (Feb 16, 2013)

I see Nature's Garden has Witches Brew too for $14.49 for 16 oz. $46.43 for the same quantity at WSP, yikes! Smaller quantities roughly same ratio. SaveonScents has it too for a price somewhere in the middle. Can't wait to order this one from NG!

Now I only wish I knew if there's a difference in the scents. Can't help but think of Absinthe from NG and Daystar. Extremely different scents - love them both tho...


----------



## Paintguru (Feb 16, 2013)

NG's says it is not to be used for CP soap.  Plus no real info on what the scent is and if it matches the scent of WSP.  I do agree though that WSP is pricey for that FO.


----------



## paillo (Feb 16, 2013)

Paintguru said:


> NG's says it is not to be used for CP soap.  Plus no real info on what the scent is and if it matches the scent of WSP.  I do agree though that WSP is pricey for that FO.



Ooooh, nice catch!


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 16, 2013)

I wondered if NG was the same scent. If so its a better buy there. I soaped with it this morning in M&P soap and it morphed there, badly.  In going to cut it later with more unscented soap and see if I just used too much but I don't think so. It doesn't resemble what's in the bottle and it stinks. I imagine if its that fragile that heat is what morphs the scent.  I'll let you know later what my results are.


----------



## Soapsense (Feb 18, 2013)

I used WSP Withches Brew in some soy candles, in fact I have one burning now. I didn't like the smell OOB, but it smells wonderful when it's burning.


----------



## paillo (Feb 20, 2013)

So I just got my Witches Brew from WSP. Not crazy about it OOB either, but eager to soap with it. I see it has 1 percent vanillin content, have you noticed discoloration?

My personal favorites of the Gothic fragrances - of the ones I've tried anyway - remain Belle Morte from Daystar, and Volturi and Jacob (Twilight series from MMS). Would love to hear favorites from y'all of the dark, mysterious, sultry and witchy scents


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 20, 2013)

What's OOB? I haven't noticed any discoloration but it didn't hold up in M&P soap, I can't imagine CP.


----------



## Shannon_m (Feb 20, 2013)

Out Of the Bottle


----------



## Maythorn (Feb 20, 2013)

They both sound intruiguing.  I love complex scents that smell like perfume.


----------



## paillo (Feb 25, 2013)

WITCHES BREW DISASTER!!!!! Made a CP loaf last night, activated charcoal swirl, 1 oz fragrance PPO. Fragrance behaved beautifully, poured at medium trace, it was a gorgeous batch, couldn't wait to see it this morning.

ACK!!!! Most of the fragrance oil has separated out and floated to the top and I can't see anything but an oily black pool for at least the top half inch.

So sad, and I was so excited about this fragrance  I guess I'll not be ordering more. Anyone else had bad results?


----------



## Badger (Feb 25, 2013)

Oh no, paillo!  I was thinking of trying the Witch's Brew myself.  I am trying to get FOs that I can use in both MP and CP, so would also like to know if other people have had problems.


----------

